# Tool Box



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

What kind of tool box will last more than a year? I mean (Main tool box) I just broke the stanley 24" inch model with the straight aluminum handle. that one lasted me under a year...Seems that HD doesnt offer anything really Heavy duty and other local shops don't sell tool boxes at all. Any suggestions? Anybody have a really good one? 

Here's the Stanley one I broke
Tip dont stand on it


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

ToolBox 

Lasts//////////////////...............................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmp;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;p;




Forever


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the same problem with tool boxes. They always break from being in my truck espessially on a real cold day they are so brittle and I may be a little rough too:laughing: I have mostly switched over to tool bags. Although you can't stand on them or cut a piece of wood or pipe on the bags. They seem to be holding up real well. I think only one of mine has a little tear in the side, but that was from me pulling an old 2x4 with nails out of the truck.


Dave


----------



## tonyeastern (Jul 21, 2008)

I use the bags more now for general stuff so it's not flying around inside the truck. I have a steel box for wrenches but one of my guys has the waterproof fat max that seams to be lasting better than I would have thought.

Tony


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

VETO-PRO


http://www.vetopropac.com/


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Been using the bags also. Have gotten several with some cordless combo kits and use them for hand tools only. Can really hold a lot of stuff and pockets on the outside are handy if you can actually get people to PUT THE TOOLS BACK IN THEM AFTER USING THEM!!!!!!


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

I have the same box Eckwitte and it's junk. I looked at those Veto pro-pac bags at Woodcraft but ended buying a cheap knock-off, of course it's falling apart now too. I'll probably get Veto next time. Those rolling Craftsman boxes look pretty nice too, but way overpriced. Picture doesn't show it, but inside it has fold-out tool storage slots, mostly geared toward mechanic's tools though.

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10...ame=Tool+Storage&sName=Hand+Boxes+&+Portables


----------



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

Five Star said:


> VETO-PRO
> 
> 
> vetopropac



Wow Those look really good, the one i was looking at costs 4 times as much as my tool box therefore should last at least 4 times longer. I couldnt see the bag lasting 4 years...how long have you had yours?


----------



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

JLTrim said:


> I have the same box Eckwitte and it's junk. I looked at those Veto pro-pac bags at Woodcraft but ended buying a cheap knock-off, of course it's falling apart now too. I'll probably get Veto next time. Those rolling Craftsman boxes look pretty nice too, but way overpriced. Picture doesn't show it, but inside it has fold-out tool storage slots, mostly geared toward mechanic's tools though.



Yeah, the bag would work great for an electrician but i need something solid with a bin in the bottom to put general stuff like: wrecking bar, hammer, chalk line, drywall saw, 2 foot level, channel locks, adjustables, caulking gun, super wonder bar...
A buddy of mine has an IRWIN box thats at least 3 years old (plastic) and still going strong except the yellow plastic compartments at the top (but they always break) I think it holds up because the plastic is much thicker than any Stanley box ive seen


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I build all my own usually from 1/2" birch ply. Make each one to suit the tool or tools going into it. Paint them Tremclad Brown, put those brass corners on them. Now, on the job site, I can see and tell immediately which boxes are mine. No confusion. And I can stand on a couple of the larger ones, but I usually use a two or three step DW bench for that.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Eckwitte said:


> A buddy of mine has an IRWIN box thats at least 3 years old (plastic) and still going strong except the yellow plastic compartments at the top (but they always break) I think it holds up because the plastic is much thicker than any Stanley box ive seen


 I forgot about that box! I have that blue irwin tool box man that thing has been in my truck for years and has held up real well. The latches are real nice too they are all metal and even the plastic around them is un breakable. If you are going to stay with boxes I would deffinetly look at that one.

Dave


----------



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> I forgot about that box! I have that blue irwin tool box man that thing has been in my truck for years and has held up real well. The latches are real nice too they are all metal and even the plastic around them is un breakable. If you are going to stay with boxes I would deffinetly look at that one.
> 
> Dave



I was going to buy it and then i saw this:

IRWIN *Professional 26" Toolbox *# 410-001

*Discontinued by manufacturer:* Yes

Proposition 65 warning

*Attention California Residents:*
California's Proposition 65 entitles California consumers to special warnings for products that contain chemicals known to the state of California to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm if those products expose consumers to such chemicals above certain threshold levels. We care about our customers' safety and hope that the information below helps with your buying decisions


wtf?? 

Caution this box may contain cancer...hahaha


​


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Eckwitte said:


> I was going to buy it and then i saw this:
> 
> IRWIN *Professional 26" Toolbox *# 410-001
> 
> ...


They probly relized they built it to good and had to get rid of it!:laughing:


Dave


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Knaack.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I bought one of these when I first started out twenty some years ago, it is still in the back of my truck with all my super specialty tools in it, like my stuff for wiping lead water pipe joints.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

katoman has it right! I'm still using one that Dad built 43 yrs ago and my son will end up with it.

I have updated the design somewhat going to SS piano hinges with countersunk washers/nuts and through-bolting them as opposed to the two brass hinges. I also use a rabbit joint and Gorilla glue instead of butt and Elmers, also rabbit the lid to box joint against water intrusion. Added stops to the lid (prevents hinge stress) and lid storage, more tools in a smaller package.


----------



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

The snap on and Knaack boxes are 27lbs empty...


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Eckwitte said:


> Wow Those look really good, the one i was looking at costs 4 times as much as my tool box therefore should last at least 4 times longer. I couldnt see the bag lasting 4 years...how long have you had yours?


 

I have the veto pro XXL the older one that closes, for about 2 yrs i use it for my pry bars and cats paws,siding tools and misc wrenches for decks ! it gets abused daily in the truck! STILL LOOKS BRAND NEW I GET LAUGHED AT:laughing:

Then i have the new veto pro XL open mouth which i use for finish carpentry and Cab installs! thats only about 1.5 yrs old!

i like to buy these things once i dont mind spending the $!!

and they hold there value, like occidental leather tool bags!

i just sold mine pro framer on e-ebay all worn out for $95 including shipping! I paid $110<> 15 yrs ago!! its better than stock market>>:laughing:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Eckwitte said:


> Yeah, the bag would work great for an electrician but i need something solid with a bin in the bottom to put general stuff like: wrecking bar, hammer, chalk line, drywall saw, 2 foot level, channel locks, adjustables, caulking gun, super wonder bar...
> A buddy of mine has an IRWIN box thats at least 3 years old (plastic) and still going strong except the yellow plastic compartments at the top (but they always break) I think it holds up because the plastic is much thicker than any Stanley box ive seen


 
Veto pro bags are solid at the bottoms!

the new open mouth are solid all around

i keep all my flat bars,shark puller,you name it, its in there:thumbup: in them!!


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

katoman said:


> I build all my own usually from 1/2" birch ply. Make each one to suit the tool or tools going into it. Paint them Tremclad Brown, put those brass corners on them. Now, on the job site, I can see and tell immediately which boxes are mine. No confusion. And I can stand on a couple of the larger ones, but I usually use a two or three step DW bench for that.


lets see some pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a bag man, I have a Greenlee leather bottom canvas bag but not enough pouches for organization. I also have the greenlee coudura zipper top bag, which is better but not big enough for the tools I want to store in it. The rest of my tools are in Hilti/Ridgid/Dewalt cheap bags that get replaced onece the corners and bottoms wear out.

Funny, my home depot semi ridgid 25$ Husky bag still looks new as my other more expensive ones are falling apart.

I gotta get me some Veto Pro!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

have a husky bag (wrenches, bars, other odd tools) 
, a cgc back like the veto bags(interior trim tools such as 18 ga, 23 ga, pliers, clamps, glue, screw drivers, chisels, planes0 ,

multiples of makita, ridgid, milwaukee bags which come with power tools. which i store my not used so often tools in, although one has all my drywall gear in it

for tool boxes i have a wooden tool caddy i use for trim it acts as a 2 ft step when doing crown and for big stuff i have a 40 gallon stanley box on wheels which my framing and siding hand tools in along with my bosch impactor which the case broke. this usually stays on site once its secure


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

My helper bought a Husky tool belt almost 5 years ago even though I told him it was junk and would probably fall apart. I've probably gone through 6 belts in that time, he still has his. Not one hole or tear in it either.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Roughly 75 years and counting on this one. It was my Grandfathers everyday box, I remember my dad using it when I was a kid, now it's mine to protect a few other hand-me-downs.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Roughly 75 years and counting on this one. It was my Grandfathers everyday box, I remember my dad using it when I was a kid, now it's mine to protect a few other hand-me-downs.


I can make out the hand saw
hold fast in the lid, but what is
the bored out block on the left
meant to hold?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> I can make out the hand saw
> hold fast in the lid, but what is
> the bored out block on the left
> meant to hold?


There was an old Disston handsaw in the box when I got it. The tip of the saw fit in there nicely. I don't know if that was my Grandfathers original intent though.:thumbsup:He was a cabinet maker at a local lumberyard, with 14 children. Not much left over for high end toolbox lumber.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sure there is a kerf
for the tip of the saw blade,
but isn't there about a 1½"
hole bored in that block?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> Yeah, I'm sure there is a kerf
> for the tip of the saw blade,
> but isn't there about a 1½"
> hole bored in that block?


 That is correct and I will try to find out from my dad what might have been stored there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

mnjconstruction said:


> lets see some pictures!:thumbsup:


I'll get some pictures up this weekend.


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been using my Veto Pro Pac XL for a few years. Other than being full of sawdust, it's like new. No rips, tears or broken zippers. 

For most of my corded tools that I keep in my truck I use storage totes from Northern Tools - Quantum Heavy duty attached top containers. 

Awesome for stacking in my extended cab.


----------



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

Leo G said:


>


I can't do the bucket thing, it just seems magoo. like those two products in one things. "Its a hat and a bbq" lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Veto Pro Pac. You can make them as heavy as you can carry. They are no questions very tough bags. I am wanting a couple more.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Consu...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1244819992&sr=8-2

These are tough and support my 225lb arse just fine.

Look for Durabull (made by rubbermaid). I don't think they are made anymore but they are tough as nails.


----------



## BigReds (Feb 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Consu...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1244819992&sr=8-2
> 
> These are tough and support my 225lb arse just fine.
> 
> Look for Durabull (made by rubbermaid). I don't think they are made anymore but they are tough as nails.


I currently have 2 of those in back of my car. 1 has drywall tools, the other my everyday tools. Then i have a husky bag with my klien tools that i use for electrical repairs.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

JLTrim said:


> I have the same box Eckwitte and it's junk. I looked at those Veto pro-pac bags at Woodcraft but ended buying a cheap knock-off, of course it's falling apart now too. I'll probably get Veto next time. Those rolling Craftsman boxes look pretty nice too, but way overpriced. Picture doesn't show it, but inside it has fold-out tool storage slots, mostly geared toward mechanic's tools though.
> 
> http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10...ame=Tool+Storage&sName=Hand+Boxes+&+Portables


I seen a forktruck mechanic with one of them this week and they seem to work really nice and hold alot of tools


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

I use one of the stanley rolling tool boxes. It works pretty well for holding most of my hand tools, cordless tools and clamps. :thumbsup:http://www.stanleytools.com/default...033023R&SDesc=Stanley&#174;+Mobile+Tool+Chest


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

We use Veto Bags and we love them.

I have the first version closed mouth (zipper, model XXL-F). It's alright in term of usability, but I think the open mouth (we later bought 6 of these, model OT-XL) is much better: accesibility, less likely to misplace tools since you can see if the tools are in their place before go home. VERY durable. More than 2 years already, still look new. Highly recommended. 

I also have one of those IRWIN blue box. That's too bad if they stop making them.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry guys, I've been really busy. Try to get pics up tomorrow.:notworthy


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

that toolbox rocks loneframer, the handplanes are pretty sweet as well. i was on a stint of antique plane hunting last year but couldnt find anything anywhere other than ebay so i just about gave it up, occasionally i hit flea markets hoping to find one.


----------



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

Are me and Leo G really the only ones with the bucket boss? I love mine its the older one that does no wrap around to the inside.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Multiiiiii purpose toolbox. If you had ribs for lunch it may come in handy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Old Crow said:


> Are me and Leo G really the only ones with the bucket boss? I love mine its the older one that does no wrap around to the inside.


I guess it's just you, I just showed the picture as a suggestion. I have a craftsman metal 3 drawer box. It never comes out of the truck though, too heavy.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Finaly some pics:thumbup:


----------



## nratom45-70 (Jul 12, 2009)

Eckwitte said:


> Wow Those look really good, the one i was looking at costs 4 times as much as my tool box therefore should last at least 4 times longer. I couldnt see the bag lasting 4 years...how long have you had yours?


I've had my XL for a years and love it. These bags carry a 5 year warranty. Just call them if you have a problem and they send a new one along with a return shipping label for your old bag.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

A pic from stanely's site


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Leo, looks like you can really get alot of stuff in that box. I was looking at one of those a few months ago but it seemed kinda tricky to open and wasn't sure how well it would hold up to everyday abuse. How long have you had yours and how well has it held up? Thanks


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

platinumLLC said:


> Leo, looks like you can really get a lot of stuff in that box. I was looking at one of those a few months ago but it seemed kinda tricky to open and wasn't sure how well it would hold up to everyday abuse. How long have you had yours and how well has it held up? Thanks


That was the issue I had with it at first, tricky to open. But that was in the store and it was empty. As soon as you put some weight into the bottom box it opens very easy. All you do is pull the retaining handle and pull the unit back and it opens. 

I have only had it for a short while so time will tell. I used it on only one job so far. Saved me so much time. I only had to go out to the truck once to get a flat screwdriver that was in the truck. Other than that I had everything.

It went up the stairs easily and I was a little worried while bringing it down because all the weight ends on the handle. But it should be the same going up or down. 

I have a good amount of tooling in it, it must weigh about 65-75lbs. Tough to lift it into the truck, but easy as pie to roll it around. 

Before I bought it I had a job that I must of wasted 25 minutes going back and forth to the truck. At my rate that is about $25. So every time I use it on a job I figure I wills save about that much time/dollars. So it will pay for itself in 3-4 installs. Get it. I don't think you will be sorry.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Leo, I will pick one up. I have been looking for something to keep the most used tools organized. I did a remodel about 2 months ago and we had the tools in the trailer and wasted tons of time everyday bringing in tools and then had a mess and took everything out at the end of the day. That is when I started looking for something to keep an extra set of common everyday use tools(screw drivers, drill bits, hammer, pliers, a cordless). I can pick everything up at the end of the day and stick the whole thing in a corner for the next day. Or if I have a small job just grab this and go. I looked at the veto bags but for some reason I'm not a fan of bags. Thanks again Leo:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It'll pay for itself just by saving on walking time. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I just got one of those like Leo has and it's pretty good.

I set it up for deck and rail installs and I couldn't fill it all the way up.

I have a full size router, circ saw, impact driver, drill, plus other crap. I just added two TC-G guns to it today too.


----------



## JSB (Jul 11, 2009)

Five Star said:


> VETO-PRO


Thanks for this link, exactly what I have been looking for. I have burned thru a couple of cheap and crappy bags, all the while wishing I could find a quality one.

These look perfect!


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> FatMax boxes
> 
> 
> These are tough and support my 225lb arse just fine.


I have 2 of those 28in FatMax boxes, and I'm also 225lbs. This is getting a little _weird_...

:blink:


:laughing:


But I sure as hell didn't pay that much for them! I believe they were $29 or so at HD last year.

Attached is my preferred toolbox, which is on wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't think you have the same model of toolbox. I could never see this thing going for $30. Maybe $65


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

any good toolbox needs a lock to keep the thiefs at a distance.


----------



## FarView (Jul 22, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I don't think you have the same model of toolbox. I could never see this thing going for $30. Maybe $65



I have the FatMax Model 028001L.

I can not post the link as i do have enough posts under my belt here yet, but if you go to home depot's site and put that item # in the search, you will see the same 28in box I was referring to. I see it's still just $29.99, too- which IMO is a GREAT price for box this heavy duty. Not only is it quite strong, it's waterproof, too (I've tested it)


----------



## JohnLINY (Oct 13, 2007)

FarView,

Like you setup with the microwave and fridge. I have seen a few guys with the microwave setup but never a fridge. Great idea especially after a long hot day. Would have to put a lock on it by me or drinks would start to disappear quick. Especially if there was beer in there.

Only thing it does come with wheels but how does it handle stairs :laughing:


----------



## Benoakley (Jul 23, 2009)

Try the Excel Safety Chests or Jobox Heavy-Duty Chest Tool Box.


----------

